# What is a Spring Onion?



## mortal (Mar 20, 2005)

Every search I've done on the internet has said that a spring onion is the white part of a green onion.

Now I have an Italian cookbook that shows cooking with something very leafy as a spring onion.  My local markets have nothing like this.

Ugh, to think I might have wasted other recipes using the wrong ingredient.  :? 

So what exactly is a spring onion?


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

I would say the spring onion is the green onion or scallion, good relatives.  I belive the spring onions are slightly larger, but not as large as a  leek.


----------



## amber (Mar 20, 2005)

As far as I know, a spring onion is the same as a scallion (green onion).


----------



## mortal (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I think this cookbook meant to say "spring greens".  

Heh, I found a typo.

Nice forum you have here by the way.  I'll keep it in my favorite links.


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Hope this helps

spring onions


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok so there are shallots, green onions, bunching onions, scallions, leeks and just plain old onions.......and plain old onions come in yellow, purple, white....on and on. What is the differences between all of them? They are all members of the 'onion' family but they can be quite different from each other......well maybe.

Green onions are immature onions. Even large bulb onions when harvested in the early stages are called green onions. They are harvested or thinned out when growing larger onions and can be used in salads or cooking. 

A shallot is the gourmet member of the onion family. It has a mild delicate flavor and similar to green onions but develops in clusters of small bulbs rather than individual onions. These small bulbs are elongated and have a distinctively different flavor and odor. If you decide to grow shallots you will find that the plants can live for many years. Plants grow to 18 inches tall and often have white or violet flowers in early summer. They are a good source of potassium and are low in sodium. 

Bunching onions are multipliers and propagate themselves. They are cold resistant and can be grown during the winter. They do not bulb. The roots and tops are used in salads or cooking. 
Now the green bunching onion is known by many different names depending on the part of the country they are grown. Other names for it is scallions, green onions and spring onions or springers.

Leeks is also an onion but has a much milder flavor. To confuse you even more the term scallion describes leeks and green onions also.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 20, 2005)

Check out http://www.foodsubs.com/Onionsgreen.html it lists the various kinds of green onions, with the various names for each as well as showing pretty picture to make it clear .


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Moved to Vegetables and Vegetarians forum


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 21, 2006)

I think spring onions are just another name for green onions, depending on where you are , its called different things. In scotland its traditionally called scallion but ive never heard anyone use it lol, everyone just calls it spring onions here


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting that in your part of Scotland spring onions are called scallions.  Not in mine!  The local Lallans name is syboes, but generally they are always called spring onions.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 21, 2006)

Nahh theyre not really called scallions here, but ive read in scotland thats what its called, ive only ever heard them being called spring onions. Ishbel which part of scotland you from?


----------



## auntdot (Jun 21, 2006)

Have always seen spring onions as the baby onions, regular onions with smaller bulbs than older onions, and very green stems.

In contrast the scallion is a different beast altogether, the skinny long green things with at most a bulb a bit larger than the stem.

But so many food terms vary with location that I just need to eyeball the things before I buy them.

This is the time for our 'spring onions'.  Have to get some, they are so very tasty.

Take care.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 22, 2006)

In the US, what most people actually think about when they read the terms "spring onions", "green onions", and/or "scallions" are the long, skinny, green things that don't really have a bulb.  Technically, these are "scallions".

"Green onions" and/or "Spring Onions" are bigger, and actually do have a bulb.  We are using them at the club I work at lately.  These come in two varieties, red and white.  If these were allowed to mature fully, they would become red and white onions.

If I can ever find where my kids keep hiding my ^&*(&^%$ digital camera, I'll take it in to work and show you the difference.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

AllenMI - We call both 'your' scallions and your spring onions..... spring onions!  Red and green/white versions


----------

